# Some large paph rothschildianum



## bigleaf (Dec 17, 2015)

Some large paph rothschildianum growing my the greenhouse. No bench space so they are growing in 5.5 inch hanging pots. These are ready to move to 7 inch pots now. 

Far right is Paph St Swithin in spike/bud.


----------



## Justin (Dec 17, 2015)

You are growing these to perfection. Just look at those clean leaves and all those roots! You should have a nice spring blooming season.


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you Justin. I hope to have nice flowers this coming Spring. Paph rothschildianum seems to multiple quickly in my greenhouse and they are getting larger.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 17, 2015)

lucky man!


----------



## cattmad (Dec 17, 2015)

they look fantastic


----------



## Wendy (Dec 17, 2015)

Gorgeous big plants! I'm envious.


----------



## gego (Dec 17, 2015)

Beautiful plants. Any culture you can share?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## silence882 (Dec 17, 2015)

Those look great! Cross?


----------



## troy (Dec 17, 2015)

Your springtime is going to shine, looking forward to seiing pictures


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 17, 2015)

Healthy looking specimens as are most things in your greenhouse.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 18, 2015)

You sure grow them better than most pouch-people


----------



## emydura (Dec 18, 2015)

Those plants are astonishing. Like the ones you see in those Taiwanese nurseries. Are there any tips you can give us amateurs to get plants to grow and clump so well? I know you are a commercial nursery and can provide conditions most of us can't but maybe there are things we can be doing better.


----------



## UweM (Dec 18, 2015)

...and how are your culture conditions for this plants (substrate, water, fertilizer)?


----------



## polyantha (Dec 19, 2015)

I see alot of roots. Your are growing them very well. Without the intension to change the subject of this thread too much: may I ask what fertilizer you are using?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 19, 2015)

Every plant I got from him has been one of the cleanest looking ones. 

BTW, one of those roths looks to be in high spike?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 19, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> BTW, one of those roths looks to be in high spike?



see original post



bigleaf said:


> Far right is Paph St Swithin in spike/bud.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 20, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> see original post



Oops, stupid me. 
Thanks. lol


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 22, 2015)

paphioboy said:


> You sure grow them better than most pouch-people



Thank you everyone. Understand that everyone has different growing environment and setup. I'm still learning paphs myself.

What works well for me is getting large strong seedlings from good sources like Hilo Orchids and Mainshow Orchids.

I use RO or rainwater. I use MSU fertilizer, but I use it infrequently (every 4th watering). To avoid over water or potting media staying too wet (I mix orchidata bark, sponge rock, charcoal) - I use a pot that is just large enough for the root mass. What works for me is we get good amount of sunlight and greenhouse is relatively humid - so plants don't get too stressed out from infrequent watering. In my experience, if potting mix is always wet, plants are less likely to grow new roots. 

For recently potted plants, I don't water them as often to encourage new root growth. Since I'm relatively new to grow paphs, my first step is to keep these alive. Roots are always good. Then I worry about flower quality and quantity down the road.

Here are pictures of good roots grown in a tight small pots. 

For example, this is Paph sanderianum in a 3.5 inch pot. Leaf span is probably 30 inches.











Paph Hung Shen Eagle seedlings well rooted in 3 inch pot. I need to move these to 3.5 inch.











Michael Koopowitz 'Ping Ton' GM/TPS X self






I got this at Redland May this year. Here is a small first bloom seedling. I have 6 of these. They are grown side by side, but one just decide to flower first - and its not the largest seedling.


----------



## papheteer (Dec 22, 2015)

nice plants!!!


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 22, 2015)

Fantastic culture!


----------



## troy (Dec 22, 2015)

How much for the sanderianum?


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 23, 2015)

troy said:


> How much for the sanderianum?




It's not for sale. I'm selling the single growth one.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 23, 2015)

you grow them very well.


----------



## emydura (Dec 23, 2015)

bigleaf said:


> Thank you everyone. Understand that everyone has different growing environment and setup. I'm still learning paphs myself.
> 
> What works well for me is getting large strong seedlings from good sources like Hilo Orchids and Mainshow Orchids.
> 
> ...



I was growing them like you - a course mix and a bit dryer. I was getting great root systems but I couldn't get the large growths and big clumps that you are getting. So I have recently gone the other way and keeping them a bit wetter. 

Maybe your temperature may be important. Do you grow these with your Phal's? That is you are growing them at very warm temperatures?


----------

